
Cubiio: The Most Compact Laser Engraver by Muherz - ColinWright
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/880456201/cubiio-the-most-compact-laser-engraver
======
jepler
brutal takedown [http://www.funraniumlabs.com/2017/08/laser-products-
hate/](http://www.funraniumlabs.com/2017/08/laser-products-hate/)

